# Pink Boer Tails???



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have always been careful to purchase my boers w/completely black undersides to their tails, as ABGA will only let a small % of the tail be pink. 

However, there is a pair of little doelings we would love to purchase. One of the doelings has the underside of the tail completely black but the other's tail is completely pink. I have seen both the sire and the dam-both have all black under tails. 

I would not be showing this particular doe in the future, but I would be breeding her. What do you think??? I like the idea of getting them as siblings and letting them grow together. 

Oh another thing---if they have the same sire as my buckling, is that no good for breeding?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I raise dairy so I'm no help, but why does it matter what color their tails are? It just seems like a silly requirement unless it reflexs a gentic issue or something.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How old are the doelings? The problem with breeding half sibling together is you will accent their faults.....But the good thing is you accent their good points too. So it could be really good or really bad.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

The doelings were born 1 week ago--they are at a friend of mine's ranch. If the sire is the matching genetic link--would I need to only consider his faults? He is a fairly nice boer.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would say yes look at his faults so you know what you might get your self into. if they are only 1 week old then the girl with the pink tail has plenty of time to get a darker tail. I think the just have to be pigmented by like 6 months. Mine usually start out pink and darken as the kids grow. I bet give it 6 months and she will have a black tail or atleast 95% since both parents and sister do.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Pigment can actually change as the babies grow older. I've had babies born with pink tails, or with a couple black spots, and by the time they were 3 months they were atleast half pigmented.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:leap: I was hoping the pigment might come as they grew-but I did not know!! YEAH!! 

IF for some reason she does not get any pigment-would it still be reasonable to breed her and see? Since all of her relatives have black tails??

Oh-GoatCraz, you are right! It is kind of silly and to my knowledge no real reason for it (other than maybe that is how the original south african boer tails were) but ABGA requires them to be mostly black pigmented. :shrug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Since they started in Africa you wanted the goats skin to have pigment so they would not get skin cancer as easy being out in the sun all day. There is your fact of the day. Atleast that is what I was told.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumb: Learn something new everyday! cool!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

RPC said:


> Since they started in Africa you wanted the goats skin to have pigment so they would not get skin cancer as easy being out in the sun all day. There is your fact of the day. Atleast that is what I was told.


That is what I was told too. :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep tis true about the possibility of skin cancer. And they usually come into full pigmentation by 6mos. Some judges are pickier than others with the under 6mo.
Personally I see no reason to not take her as well, I like to see my girls go with a buddy or sibling when possible.
Keep in mind that pigmentation is not everything, it would just keep her out of the ring if it doesnt happen to darken enough.
If I sent everyone down the road who didnt meet show standards I'd wouldnt be raising goats.
Even a % doe who barely meets the pigmentation requirement. She brought home a nice rosette in one show.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am excited--I like to buy goats in pairs (so they are with one another during quarantine) and these little girls are just what we decided we would like (colorwise) to add to our herd. One is solid black and one is a black traditional.

*Here is a pic. of the dam:*









*And the sire: This is my buckling's sire as well*


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the dam and sire so I am sure the 2 little girls look nice as well. How is little Mojo? I am sure he is not so little any more. I hope I get a black doe soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The doelings were born 1 week ago--they are at a friend of mine's ranch. If the sire is the matching genetic link--would I need to only consider his faults? He is a fairly nice boer.


 Most traditionals are born with little to no pigment... but as they get older they start darkening.... some can take up to 6 months before you know the pigment that they will have.... So they might not be bad after all... only time will tell... :wink:

I find though... that painted and solids are usually born with full or good pigment.... to start..... :thumb:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have a hard time telling the difference between pink (zero pigment) and the tan - light chocolate pigment that is still considered fine. 
They seem to change in the sun as well. One day I will think, "man,
that doe doesn't have that great a pigment" and the next I will be,
"what was I thinking the other day"? I would prefer if they were all
coal black.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Roger-thank you for asking about Mojo! He is doing fantastic!! He is big, he is bigger than both of the babies we have that were born in late March (we bought them from a friend) I love to watch him grow. 

He is a sweet and funny little guy! He still get's alot of special "rights" around here and he can charm my husband in a second after he is naughty-lol!! I took some pictures of him this past weekend--they are on my work computer. I will make a new post later today so everyone can see him now!! 

I am looking forward to showing him in the spring of 2012!!

Also, if you wanted a nicely bred black doeling there are sure some to be had from our area! My friend also has 4 NICE solid black bucks (FB and SA genetics) that were born last week as well---you can always have them shipped :wink:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

All I can say is...WOW. look at the horns on that buck! Awesome!


----------

